# [App]DHTEmojiUpdate - Get latest Emojies on your phone



## ngame (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi there everyone.
After latest unigram update and adding In-App emojis keyboard I decided to make a new simple app to add support for latest emojis.
Using this app you can get the latest emojis of Windows 10 October update on your phone. This app is working on any Windows 10 Mobile OS version.

After installing this app only launch it and when you see Done message you can close and uninstall the app.
After completing the procedure do a reboot and you've done. You can see new emojis in your apps like Unigram. Keep in mind some apps like Official Telegram messenger or some others still can't show the new emojis because I think they are using their own emojis pack.

This app doesn't need interop unlock on Lumia x20,x30 and x40 series. But you need interop unlock on Lumia X50 series.

*Have fun*


----------



## uiqjirka (Oct 18, 2018)

Perfect.


----------



## nate0 (Oct 19, 2018)

Are these types of Emojis not already included in Windows 10 Mobile version 1709?


----------



## ngame (Oct 19, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Are these types of Emojis not already included in Windows 10 Mobile version 1709?

Click to collapse



No they show as rectangles om w10m.


----------



## nate0 (Oct 19, 2018)

ngame said:


> No they show as rectangles om w10m.

Click to collapse



Are you referring to when an emoji is received on W10M? 
How can I check if this pack was added and working?  Which default app can I use to check?


----------



## ngame (Oct 19, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Are you referring to when an emoji is received on W10M?
> How can I check if this pack was added and working?  Which default app can I use to check?

Click to collapse



There are lots of ways.
Check this registry path : 
SOFTWARE\\Microsoft\\Windows NT\\CurrentVersion\\Fonts
Segoe UI Emoji (TrueType)
The value must be changed to seguiemj2.ttf

2. You can Check  C:\Windows\System 32\Fonts 
and check if there's a file named as seguiemj2.ttf

3. You can open a message in unigram app, Open stickers pack of unigram and tap on first tap (Emojis). All emojis there must be shown to you without any rectangle character.


----------



## Skywatcher17 (Oct 20, 2018)

So this is for viewing the emoji but not for having them show up in the emoji picker? Not complaining, just clarifying.


----------



## ngame (Oct 21, 2018)

Skywatcher17 said:


> So this is for viewing the emoji but not for having them show up in the emoji picker? Not complaining, just clarifying.

Click to collapse



For now yes, but me and gus are looking around to update keyboards layouts and etc. to make this little tool better


----------



## Olmo1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Is this already updated? It's only for viewing. Looking forward for  great update. Kuddos!


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 28, 2019)

ngame said:


> For now yes, but me and gus are looking around to update keyboards layouts and etc. to make this little tool better

Click to collapse



Romanian speech to text can be added?


----------



## Superded (Feb 6, 2019)

Can you make the same app, but with old weapon emoji?


----------



## Edward_Win (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm so sorry but it's not working on W10M 10.0.15254.562. Vertical squares still show in apps like Unigram and websites like "Emojipedia"
Also, ARM dependencies cannot be installed because higher versions of those packages are already installed. And the installation of Runtime 1.7 automatically restarts Interops Tools.


----------

